# HCCS Remote Coding Positions



## sarahpoe (Feb 23, 2016)

I am looking for feedback from any individuals Regarding HCCS HIM Services located in Fort Myers Florida. I have recently been contacted by HCCS for a remote coding position, and would like to make sure this is a legit business. Has anyone had any experience with this company?

I would greatly appreciate any input. Thanks!


----------



## mrevans0116 (Feb 23, 2016)

*ask questions*



sarahpoe said:


> I am looking for feedback from any individuals Regarding HCCS HIM Services located in Fort Myers Florida. I have recently been contacted by HCCS for a remote coding position, and would like to make sure this is a legit business. Has anyone had any experience with this company?
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input. Thanks!



Just ask questions about the test that they give you. Make sure that you get that information up front and take your time. It is a real company, just be sure about the test. Your time is limited for the assessment.


----------



## tljohnson06 (Feb 23, 2016)

I interviewed with them and passed all tests back in January. I was then told that currently there are no positions matching my skill set, but I would take priority once the positions become available. I have not heard anything back from them, over a month later.


----------



## celialee (Feb 26, 2016)

*yes, they are legit - i used to work for them for almost 5 years*

If you want further information you can contact me via email - wilsonbjp719@yahoo.com.

They are a very credible company and has an extensive background in remote coding.


----------

